# 1992 Hardbody Gauge Cluster questions



## Chrissss Bee (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums with a couple questions about my gauge cluster.

Since mine didn't have the built in tach, I decided to go find a cluster that did.
I recently found one a couple days back, but now my problem is that the mileage doesn't match.
How would I go about rolling it back? My current mileage is around 163k and the new gauge cluster has about 230k, came out of a pathfinder at the junkyard.

Thanks and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's funny you say that about the rpm not being there. I just yesterday bought a mind 1993 nissan 4X4 and noticed that there isn't an rpm gauge, it just says nissan where it is supposed to be....does yours look the same way?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just use your odometer in it's place...


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> just use your odometer in it's place...


Hey zanegrey. I noticed that your email said nissantruckparts or something of that nature. Just wanted to know if you had any good suggestions for my 1993 Nissan 4x4. I am looking for a good brush bar. Any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts

and orhttp://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/index.php?action=forum

and check out the buy and sell sections..

i carry 2wd parts or the nissan truck..


----------



## Chrissss Bee (Aug 2, 2010)

clg82 said:


> That's funny you say that about the rpm not being there. I just yesterday bought a mind 1993 nissan 4X4 and noticed that there isn't an rpm gauge, it just says nissan where it is supposed to be....does yours look the same way?


Yup, that's exactly how mine is currently.



zanegrey said:


> just use your odometer in it's place...


Sorry, I'm a complete noob at this. What do you mean and how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Chrissss Bee (Aug 2, 2010)

Nevermind, stupid question. Just took it apart and replaced it like said.
Thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.......


----------

